# Free Association- Song Lyrics Version



## spiritangel (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok so I noticed in the free Association thread that we often use song lyrics and it got me thinking

So here is my idea

lets have one with nothing but song lyrics and song titles 

Thought it would be a lot of fun and also a bit of a challenge

so I will start then the next person will respond with the lyric that pops into their head


"I'm always chasing rainbows, watching clouds roll by "


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 1, 2011)

Rolling, rolling, rolling on the river.....


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 1, 2011)

row row row your boat


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 1, 2011)

And we'll all float on, alright already, we'll all float on, no don't you worry...


----------



## pegz (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't worry... Be Happy


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Happy Day


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 1, 2011)

You made it through, you found your way, that was my lucky day


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 1, 2011)

(god I cant believe I am about to post this)

Shes so lucky shes a star


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 1, 2011)

:smitten:Baby you can drive my car!:smitten:cause Baby I love you!:smitten:


----------



## cherrysprite (Jun 1, 2011)

Get outta my dreams, get into my car


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2011)

pink cadillac crushed velvet seats, riding in the back


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 2, 2011)

Heading down the highway, looking for adventure


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 2, 2011)

"This ain't no upwardly mobile freeway, oh no...this is the road...this is road....this is the rooooad to hell"


----------



## russianrobot (Jun 2, 2011)

'Once I had my heroes
Once I had my dream
But all of that is changed now
They've turned things inside out
The truth is not that comfortable, no

And mother taught us patience
The virtues of restraint
And father taught us boundaries
Beyond which we must go
To find the secrets promised us, yeah

That's when I reach for my revolver
That's when it all gets blown away
That's when I reach for my revolver
The spirit fights to find its way

A friend of mine once told me
His one and only aim
To build a giant castle
And live inside his name
Cry and whispers sing in muted pain

That's when I reach for my revolver
That's when it all gets blown away
That's when I reach for my revolver
The spirit fights to find its way

Tonight the sky is empty
But that is nothing new
Its dead eyes look upon us
And they tell me
We're nothing
But slaves (That's when I reach for my revolver)
Just slaves (That's when I reach for my revolver)
That's when I reach for my revolver
That's when I reach for my revolver
That's when I reach for my revolver
That's when I reach for my revolver '




clint conley - mission of burma - boston ma


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 4, 2011)

Happiness is a warm gun...


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2011)

janies got a gun


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 4, 2011)

Another one bites the dust


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 4, 2011)

Someone saved my life tonight


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 4, 2011)

Come on baby, rescue me


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 4, 2011)

Abandonned and forsaken, left out in the cold, thought you were misplaced, but now you found a home...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 4, 2011)

Something in your eyes 
Makes me want to lose myself
Makes me want to lose myself
In your arms

Something in your voice
Makes my heart beat fast
Hope this feeling lasts 
The rest of my life

If you knew how lonely
My life has been
And how long 
I've been so alone

If you knew how I wanted 
Someone to come along
And change my life
The way you've done

Feels like home to me
Feels like home to me
Feels like I'm all the way
Back where I come from

Feels like home to me
Feels like home to me
Feels like I'm all the way
Back where I belong

A window breaks
Down a long dark street
And a siren wails
In the night

But I'm alright
'Cause I have you here with me
And I can almost see
Through the dark there's light

If you know how much
This moment means to me
And how long
I've waited for your touch

If you knew how happy
You are making me
I never thought I'd
Love anyone so much

Feels like home to me
Feels like home to me
Feels like I'm all the way
Back where I come from

Feels like home to me
Feels like home to me
Feel like I'm all the way
Back where I belong

Feels like I'm all the way
Back where I belong

Bonnie Raitt ~ Feels Like Home ~ written/composed by Randy Newman


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm like a bird, I'll only fly away, I don't know where my soul is, I don't know where my home is....


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 4, 2011)

She found out she's got no soul, 
but it really doesn't bother her, 
white trash queen, american dream, 
oh what a role model, 
throwing a fit, making a scene, 
like no tomorrow


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 4, 2011)

I am woman...hear me roar...


----------



## Fattitude1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Woman.... I can hardly explain... the little child inside your man....


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2011)

I feel just like a child I feel just like a child


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 4, 2011)

My name is Luca... I live on the second floor


----------



## cherrysprite (Jun 4, 2011)

Girl, you'll be a woman soon.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 5, 2011)

You make me feel like I'm a Natural Woman!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 5, 2011)

Im not a girl not yet a woman all I need is time


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 5, 2011)

Come out Virginia, Don't let me wait. You Catholic girls start much too late. sooner or later it comes down to fate. I might as well be the one!


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 5, 2011)

You'll never find another love like mine, someone who loves you tender like I do....


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 5, 2011)

You're my darlin' darlin' baby, you're my sweet and tender love........


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jun 5, 2011)

Fattitude1 said:


> Woman.... I can hardly explain... the little child inside your man....



cause i've been a wild catter and a go go getter been an S.O.B right down to the letter, i've had misadventures i've even got pictures, and starting today all i'm gonna be is her man! =_)


----------



## pegz (Jun 5, 2011)

I found your picture today
I swear I'll change my ways
I just called to say I want you to come back home


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 5, 2011)

pegz said:


> I found your picture today
> I swear I'll change my ways
> I just called to say I want you to come back home



Photographs and memories
All the love you gave to me
Somehow it just can't be true
That's all I've left of you.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 5, 2011)

As I look at what I've done
The type of polite that I've lived
How many things I pray the Father will forgive
One situation involved a man
He was the ocean and I was the sand
He stole my heart like a thief in the night
Dulled my senses, blurred my sight

I used to love him
But now I don't.

I used to love him
But now I don't.

I see him sometimes and the look in his eye
Is one of a man who lost treasures untold
But my heart is gold, I took back my soul

I used to love him
But now I don't.


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 5, 2011)

I can't make you love me if you don't. I can't make your heart do something it won't. Deep in the night in these final hours I will lay down beside you and I'll feel the power that you don't, no you don't. Cause I can't make you love me.


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 5, 2011)

If I 
Should stay 
I would only be in your way 
So I'll go 
But I know 
I'll think of you every step of 
the way 

And I... 
Will always 
Love you, oohh 
Will always 
Love you 
You 
My darling you 
Mmm-mm 

Bittersweet 
Memories 
That is all I'm taking with me 
So good-bye 
Please don't cry 
We both know I'm not what you 
You need 

And I... 
Will always love you 
I... 
Will always love you 
You, ooh 

[Instrumental / Sax solo]

I hope 
life treats you kind 
And I hope 
you have all you've dreamed of 
And I wish you joy 
and happiness 
But above all this 
I wish you love 

And I... 
Will always love you 
I... 
Will always love you 
[Repeat]

I, I will always love 
You.... 
You 
Darling I love you 
I'll always 
I'll always 
Love 
You.. 
Oooh 
Ooohhh


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 5, 2011)

Now I know you're sorry
And we were sweet
But you chose lust
When you deceived me
And you'll regret it, but it's too late
How can I ever trust you again

I feel like our world's been infected
And somehow you left me neglected
We've found our lives been changed, yeah

Babe, you lost me.


----------



## pegz (Jun 5, 2011)

Babe I'm leavin'...


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 5, 2011)

Now that this has occurred to me 
I just wanted you to know 
I've been too faithful all my life 
It's time to let you go


Circle Dance - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 6, 2011)

Time to say goodbye.
Places that I've never seen or experienced with you.
Now I shall, I'll sail with you upon ships across the seas,
seas that exist no more,
It's time to say goodbye.




Time To Say Goodbye - Andrea Bocelli & Sarah Brightman


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 6, 2011)

And with a tear in my eye
Give me the sweetest goodbye
That I ever did receive.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 6, 2011)

Love, love is a verb
Love is a doing word
Fearless on my breath
Gentle impulsion
Shakes me makes me lighter
Fearless on my breath

Teardrops on the fire
Fearless on my breath

Water is my eye
Most faithful mirror
Fearless on my breath
Teardrop on the fire
Of a confession
Fearless on my breath
Most faithful mirror
Fearless on my breath

Teardrop on the fire
Fearless on my breath

You're stumbling a little
You're stumbling a little


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 6, 2011)

You love her 
but she loves him 
And he loves somebody else 
you just can't win 
And so it goes 
till the day you die 
This thing they call love 
it's gonna make you cry 
I've had the blues 
the reds and the pinks 
One thing's for sure 
(Love stinks) 

Love Stinks - J. Geils Band


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 6, 2011)

Crossing the highway late one night , he didn't look left and he didn't look right. He didn't see the station wagon car, the skunk got got squashed so there you are. You got a dead skunk in the middle of the road, dead skunk in the middle of the road, dead skunk in the middle of the road and he's stinkin to high heaven!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 6, 2011)

You're much too tired
To be driving at night
You could lose yourself
In the pale street light
And the signs on this road
They just ain't right
They won't get you out of this.


----------



## pegz (Jun 6, 2011)

You take Sally and I'll take Sue
Their ain't no difference between the two
Cocaine, running all 'round my brain

Headin' down Scott, turnin' up main
Looking for that girl that sells cocaine
Cocaine, runnin' all 'round my brain


Cocaine ~ Jackson Browne


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 6, 2011)

They tried to make me go to rehab but I said 'no, no, no'
Yes I've been black but when I come back you'll know know know
I ain't got the time and if my daddy thinks I'm fine
He's tried to make me go to rehab but I won't go go go

Rehab - Amy Winehouse


----------



## pegz (Jun 7, 2011)

The love between the two of us was dyin'
And it got so bad I knew I had to leave
But halfway down that highway, when I turned around
I saw my little daughter running after me, crying

Daddy, don't you walk so fast, daddy don't you walk so fast
Daddy, slow down some, 'cause you're making me run
Daddy, don't you walk so fast.


My recollection is of the Bobby Goldsboro version


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 7, 2011)

Hit the road Jack and don't you come back no more, no more, no more, no more, hit the road Jack...don't you come back no more! 

Hit the Road Jack - Ray Charles


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jun 9, 2011)

It's Just Ol' Luke and Luke is waiting on the judgement day, 
well luke my friend what about the young anna-lee 
he said won't you do me a favor son and keep anna lee company!

take a load off annie 
take a load for free
take a load off annie 
and 
and 
and 
You put the load right on me


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 9, 2011)

You still stood there screaming
No one caring about these words you tell
My friend, before your voice is gone
One man's fun is another's hell
These times are sent to try men's souls
But something's wrong with all you see
You, you'll take it on all yourself
Remember, misery loves company


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 9, 2011)

Well there's a killer on the loose, wake up
You see I want you to contest my gut
Cos I know just where you'll end up


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 9, 2011)

Some people call me the space cowboy
Some call me the gangster of love
Some people call me Maurice
Cause I speak of the pompatous of love


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 9, 2011)

There will come a day
youth will pass away
then what will they say
about me

When the end comes I know
they'll say just a gigolo
as life goes on
without me

Just a Gigolo - David Lee Roth


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2011)

Look away, look away...


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 10, 2011)

Nowhere to run to, baby
Nowhere to hide
Got nowhere to run to, baby
Nowhere to hide

Nowhere to Run - Martha & the Vandellas


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 10, 2011)

No cops, no signs, no left, no right
No stops, no turning round
Well you can run but you can't ride
You won't get far
On Detonation Boulevard


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 10, 2011)

You can knock me down and watch me bleed
But you can't keep no chains on me.

Born Free - Kid Rock


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 10, 2011)

Chain, chain, chain, chain, chain, chain
Chain, chain, chain, chain of fools
Five long years I thought you were my man
But I found out I'm just a link in your chain
You got me where you want me
I ain't nothing but your fool
You treated me mean oh you treated me cruel
Chain, chain, chain, chain of fools

Every chain has got a weak link
I might be weak child, but I'll give you strength
You told me to leave you alone
My father said come on home
My doctor said take it easy
Whole bunch of lovin is much too strong
I'm added to your chain, chain, chain
Chain, chain, chain, chain,
Chain, chain of fools

One of these mornings the chain is gonna break
But up until then, yeah, I'm gonna take all I can take
Chain, chain, chain, chain, chain, chain
Chain, chain, chain, chain of fools


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2011)

He went away and you hung around
And bothered me, every night
And when I wouldn't go out with you
You said things that weren't very nice

My boyfriend's back and you're gonna be in trouble
(Hey-la-day-la my boyfriend's back)
You see him comin' better cut out on the double
(Hey-la-day-la my boyfriend's back)
You been spreading lies that I was untrue
(Hey-la-day-la my boyfriend's back)
So look out now cause he's comin' after you

(Hey-la-day-la my boyfriend's back)
(Hey, he knows that you been tryin')
(And he knows that you been lyin')

He's been gone for such a long time
(Hey-la-day-la my boyfriend's back)
Now he's back and things'll be fine
(Hey-la-day-la my boyfriend's back)
You're gonna be sorry you were ever born
(Hey-la-day-la my boyfriend's back)
Cause he's kinda big and he's awful strong
(Hey-la-day-la my boyfriend's back)

(Hey he knows I wasn't cheatin'!)
(Now you're gonna get a beatin'!)

(What made you think he'd believe all your lies?)
(Wah-ooo, wah-ooo)
(You're a big man now but he'll cut you down to size
(Wah-ooo, wait and see)

My boyfriend's back he's gonna save my reputation
(Hey-la-day-la my boyfriend's back)
If I were you I'd take a permanent vacation
(Hey-la, hey-la, my boyfriend's back)

Yeah, my boyfriend's back
(La-day-la, my boyfriend's back)
Look out now, yeah, my boyfriend's back
(La-day-la, my boyfriend's back)
I could see him comin'
(La-day-la, my boyfriend's back)
So you better get a runnin'
(La-day-la, my boyfriend's back)
Alright now
(La-day-la, my boyfriend's back)
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
(La-day-la, my boyfriends's back)
My boyfriend's back now
(La-day-la, my boyfriend's back)

[Fades]

Know he's comin' after you
(La-day-la, my boyfriend's back)
Because he knows I've been true now...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2011)

Billie Jean's at my door...


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 10, 2011)

She came in through the bathroom window.


----------



## pegz (Jun 10, 2011)

that must be why they call it window pane(pain)


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 10, 2011)

And I guess thats why they call it the blues...time on my hands could be time spent with you...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2011)

Blues stay away from me


----------



## pegz (Jun 11, 2011)

and that's why they call it the blues


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 11, 2011)

Unbreak my heart, say you'll love me again, undo this hurt that you caused when you walked out that door...

Unbreak My Heart - Toni Braxton


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2011)

You can leave your hat on...


----------



## pegz (Jun 11, 2011)

It's not unusual to be loved by anyone
It's not unusual to have fun with anyone
but when I see you hanging about with anyone
It's not unusual to see me cry,
oh I wanna' die


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 11, 2011)

All by myself, don't wanna be all by my self....  

All By Myself - Eric Carmen

(which is why I'm loving Dims lately  )


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 11, 2011)

All Gods creatures got a place in the Choir, some sing low, some sing higher, some sing out loud across the telephone wires. Some just clap their hands their paws or anything they got


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 12, 2011)

Some say prayers, some say _prayers_...
...And I say Mine. 

-Rusty
(on a Sisters of Mercy kick lately)


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh Lord, won't you buy me a Mercedes Benz? My friends all drive Porsches. I must make amends....


----------



## pegz (Jun 12, 2011)

They see me rollin
They hatin
Patrolling they tryin to catch me ridin dirty
Tryin to catch me ridin dirty
Tryin to catch me ridin dirty
Tryin to catch me ridin dirty
Tryin to catch me ridin dirty
My music so loud
I'm swangin


Ridin' Dirty ~ Chamillionaire


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 12, 2011)

Born to be Wild!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigguy123 (Jun 12, 2011)

Sweetie said:


> Oh Lord, won't you buy me a Mercedes Benz? My friends all drive Porsches. I must make amends....



your so sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 12, 2011)

She's a superfreak...


----------



## bigguy123 (Jun 12, 2011)

Sweetie said:


> She's a superfreak...


shes super freaking now


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hush little baby don't you cry, Mamma's gonna sing you a lullabye. :batting:


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 12, 2011)

Big girls don't cry....


----------



## pegz (Jun 12, 2011)

Big girl... you are beautiful

Mika ~


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 12, 2011)

You are beautiful, no matter what they say, words can't bring you down...

Beautiful - Christina Aguillera (One of my favorites!)


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 13, 2011)

You are so beautilful to me, can't you see!
You're everything I hope everything I need.
You are so beautiful to me. :smitten:


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh you must have been a beautiful baby...


----------



## pegz (Jun 13, 2011)

rock-a-bye baby in the tree tops
when the wind blows the cradle will rock


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 13, 2011)

We will we will Rock You! We will we will Rock you!!! Freddie Mercury & Queen


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 13, 2011)

We are, we are the saints, 
we signed our life away, 
doesn't matter what you think, 
we're gonna do it anyway, 
we are, we are the saints, 
one day you will confess, 
and pray to the saints of Los Angeles.


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh when the saints come marching in, oh when the saints come marching in...


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 13, 2011)

There they go now,
There go all my friends.
There they go now, 
Marching off to war again

-Rusty


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 13, 2011)

Billy don't be a hero...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 14, 2011)

Did you ever know that you're my hero...........


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 14, 2011)

Believe it or not, I'm walking on air

-Rusty


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 14, 2011)

Do you believe in life after love


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 14, 2011)

Love is blue.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 14, 2011)

L.O.V.E I love you and you love me

Hi5 L.O.V.E


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 14, 2011)

:bow: You made me love you :batting: I didn't want to do it. I didn't want to do it.:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2011)

All you need is love...


----------



## pegz (Jun 14, 2011)

Love, love will keep us together
Think of me babe whenever
Some sweet talking girl comes along singing her song
Don't mess around,
You gotta be strong


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 15, 2011)

I, I gotta be strong
Just keep pushing on
There's always gonna be another mountain
I'm always gonna wanna make it move...

Oh Lord. :doh: I'm quoting Miley...


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 15, 2011)

Baby's in the mountains
The air is cleaner there
Baby's in the mountains 
She's gonna think it out
Baby's in the mountains
Because she's higher there
Baby's in the mountains
She's gonna work it out and think about the future.

-Rusty


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 15, 2011)

You say you wanna see the city lights
Cuz they shine so bright
And they're calling you, oh oh
Before you go
You need to know
I won't stand in your way
But I want you to stay

I remember those summer nights
When I held you tight
And it felt so right
I thought what we had would never end
And now you're leaving.

Baby, think it over
Think it over
Before you walk away
Baby, think it over
Think it over
Before you turn the page
I want you to stay


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey there Delilah
What's it like in New York City?
I'm a thousand miles away
But girl, tonight you look so pretty
Yes you do
Times Square can't shine as bright as you
I swear it's true

Hey there Delilah
Don't you worry about the distance
I'm right there if you get lonely
Give this song another listen
Close your eyes
Listen to my voice, it's my disguise
I'm by your side

Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
What you do to me

Hey there Delilah
I know times are getting hard
But just believe me, girl
Someday I'll pay the bills with this guitar
We'll have it good
We'll have the life we knew we would
My word is good

Hey there Delilah
I've got so much left to say
If every simple song I wrote to you
Would take your breath away
I'd write it all
Even more in love with me you'd fall
We'd have it all

Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me

A thousand miles seems pretty far
But they've got planes and trains and cars
I'd walk to you if I had no other way
Our friends would all make fun of us
and we'll just laugh along because we know
That none of them have felt this way
Delilah I can promise you
That by the time we get through
The world will never ever be the same
And you're to blame

Hey there Delilah
You be good and don't you miss me
Two more years and you'll be done with school 
And I'll be making history like I do
You'll know it's all because of you
We can do whatever we want to
Hey there Delilah here's to you
This ones for you

Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
Oh it's what you do to me
What you do to me

[ These are Hey There Delilah Lyrics on http://www.lyricsmania.com/ ]


----------



## pegz (Jun 15, 2011)

When I wake up...
Yea I know I'm going to be I'm going to be that man who wakes up next to you
When I go out...
Yea I know I'm going to be I'm going to be that man who goes along with you
If I get drunk...
Yea I know I'm going to be I'm going to be that man who gets drunk next you
And if I heaver
Yea I know I'm going to be I'm going to be that man who's heavering to you

But I would walk 500 miles
And I would walk 500 more
Just to be that man who walk a thousand miles to fall down at your door

I would walk 500 Miles ~ Proclaimers


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 15, 2011)

If I were you woman
And you were my man
You'd have no other woman
You'd be weak as a lamb
If you had the strenght
To walk out that door
My love would over rule my sense
And I'd call you back for more


If I were your woman - Gladys Knight and the Pips


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 16, 2011)

Love, love will keep us together
Think of me babe whenever
Some sweet talking girl comes along singing her song
Don't mess around, 
You gotta be strong 
Just Stop [stop], 'cause I really love You
Stop [stop], I'll be thinking of you
Look in my heart and let love keep us together

You, You belong to me now
Ain't gonna set you free now
When those girls start hanging around talking me down
Hear with your heart and you won't hear a sound
Just Stop [stop], 'cause I really love you
Stop [stop], I'll be thinking of you
Look in my heart and let love keep us together, what ever.

Young and beautiful 
Someday your looks will be gone
When the others turn you off 
Who'll be turning you on

I will, I will, I will, I will 
Be there to share forever
Love will keep us together
Said it before and I'll say it again while others pretend
I'll need you now and I'll need you then
Stop 'cause I really love Ya
Stop I'll be thinking of Ya
Look in my heart and let love keep us together


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 17, 2011)

So we've already established the fact that
things are gonna be different in the future baby.
And you've reiterated the fact that you don't
want to get into something that's just gonna have to end later.
Now I know our lives are changing and I've seen
it coming for a while too, don't get me wrong.
And I've been going outta town baby it's gonna happen more,
we gotta be strong but now

While I'm gone
Just be a fly on the wall
You know
I'm thinking about you

Just wait and see
You gotta hear what I say
I'm in love with you
I'm not so far away

Someday, someday
I will be here babe
Someday, someday
I will be the one babe
Someday, someday
I will be here babe
Someday, someday
I will be the one babe

I know you gotta go to university and I'm just trying to make some cash to follow my dreams.
But please don't say we're too busy to give each other the time and support we need
I know we gotta work our jobs and make some money to get by in this expensive world.
Don't let that overtake the fact that before all that, you were still my girl.

While I'm gone
Just be a fly on the wall
You know
I'm talking about you

Just wait and see
You gotta hear what I say
I'm in love with you
I'm not so far away

Someday, someday
I will be here babe
Someday, someday
I will be the one babe
Someday, someday

[ From: http://www.metrolyrics.com/someday-someday-lyrics-thirsty-merc.html ]

I will be here babe
Someday, someday
I will be the one babe

Someday, someday
I'll know that you love me
Someday, someday
Sorry that I'm leaving
Someday, someday
I will be here babe
Someday, someday
I will be the one babe

I'm in love with you
I'm not so far away

Someday, someday
I will be here babe
Someday, someday
I will be the one babe
Someday, someday
I will be here babe
Someday, someday
I will be the one babe

Someday, someday
I'll know that you love me
Someday, someday
I just need you here with me
Don't have to try
Love will take us there babe
Someday, someday
I will be the one babe

Someday, someday
Look towards the sky babe
Someday, Someday
There's no need to cry babe
I know that you're always what I want babe
I will be the one babe
Someday,
I will be the one babe
Someday,
I just need you here with me 

someday someday by thirsty merc


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 17, 2011)

My yesterdays are all boxed up and neatly put away
But every now and then you come to mind
Cause you were always waiting to be picked to play the game
But when your name was called, you found a place to hide
When you knew that I was always on your side

Well everything was easy then, so sweet and innocent
But your demons and your angels reappeared
Leavin' all the traces of the man you thought you'd be
Leavin' me with no place left to go from here
Leavin' me so many questions all these years

But is there someplace far away, someplace where all is clear
Easy to start over with the ones you hold so dear
Or are you left to wonder, all alone, eternally
This isn't how it's really meant to be
No it isn't how it's really meant to be

Well they say that love is in the air, but never is it clear,
How to pull it close and make it stay
Butterflies are free to fly, and so they fly away
And I'm left to carry on and wonder why
Even through it all, I'm always on your side

But is there someplace far away, someplace where all is clear
Easy to start over with the ones you hold so dear
Or are we left to wonder, all alone, eternally
But is this how it's really meant to be
No is it how it's really meant to be

Well if they say that love is in the air, never is it clear
How to pull it close and make it stay
If butterflies are free to fly, why do they fly away
Leavin' me to carry on and wonder why
Was it you that kept me wondering through this life
When you know that I was always on your side 

Sheryl Crow & Sting - Always on Your Side


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 17, 2011)

I pick up my smile put it in my pocket
Hold it for a while try not to have to drop it
Men are not to cry so how am I to stop it
Keep it all inside don't show how much she rocked ya

Ooh can you feel the same
Ooh you gotta love the pain
Ooh it looks like rain again
Ooh I feel it comin' in
The mountains win again
The mountains win again

Dreams we dreamed at night were never meant to come to life
I can't understand the ease she pulled away her hand
This time in my life I was hurt enough to care
I guess from now on I'll be careful what I share

Ooh can you feel the same
Ooh ya gotta love the pain
Ooh it looks like rain again
Yeah feel it comin' in
The mountains win again

A pocket is no place for a smile anyway
Someday I will find love again will blow my mind
Maybe it will be that love that got away from me
Is there a line to write that could make you cry tonight
Can you feel the same
Yeah ya gotta love the pain

Ooh it looks like rain again
Ooh feel it comin' in
The mountains win again
Ooh the mountains win again

"The Mountains Win Again" by Blues Traveler


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 19, 2011)

Smile though your heart is aching 
Smile even though it's breaking 
When there are clouds in the sky, you'll get by 
If you smile through your fear and sorrow 
Smile and maybe tomorrow 
You'll see the sun come shining through for you 

Light up your face with gladness 
Hide every trace of sadness 
Although a tear may be ever so near 
That's the time you must keep on trying 
Smile, what's the use of crying? 
You'll find that life is still worthwhile 
If you just smile 



That's the time you must keep on trying 
Smile, what's the use of crying? 
You'll find that life is still worthwhile 
If you just smile


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 19, 2011)

You're better then the best
I'm lucky just to linger in your light
Cooler than the flip side
Of my pillow, that's right

Completely unaware
Nothing can compare to where
You send me, lets me know that it's okay
Yeah, it's okay
And the moments where my good times start to fade

You make me smile like the sun, fall out of bed
Sing like bird, dizzy in my head
Spin like a record, crazy on a Sunday night

You make me dance like a fool, forget how to breathe
Shine like gold, buzz like a bee
Just the thought of you can drive me wild
Oh, you make me smile

Even when you're gone,
Somehow you come along just like
A flower pokin' through the sidewalk crack
And just like that
You steal away the rain, and just like that

You make me smile like the sun, fall out of bed
Sing like bird, dizzy in my head
[ From: http://www.elyrics.net/read/u/uncle-kracker-lyrics/smile-lyrics.html ]
Spin like a record, crazy on a Sunday night

You make me dance like a fool, forget how to breathe
Shine like gold, buzz like a bee
Just the thought of you can drive me wild
Oh, you make me smile

Don't know how I lived without you
'Cause every time that I get around you
I see the best of me inside your eyes
You make me smile

You make me dance like a fool, forget how to breathe
Shine like gold, buzz like a bee
Just the thought of you can drive me wild

You make me smile like the sun, fall out of bed
Sing like bird, dizzy in my head
Spin like a record, crazy on a Sunday night

You make me dance like a fool, forget how to breathe
Shine like gold, buzz like a bee
Just the thought of you can drive me wild
Oh, you make me smile
(Oh, you make me smile)
Oh, you make me smile
(Oh, you make me smile)
Oh, you make me smile


Smile by Uncle Kracker


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 19, 2011)

I hope you never lose your sense of wonder 
You get your fill to eat 
But always keep that hunger 
May you never take one single breath for granted 
God forbid love ever leave you empty handed 
I hope you still feel small 
When you stand by the ocean 
Whenever one door closes, I hope one more opens 
Promise me you'll give faith a fighting chance 

And when you get the choice to sit it out or dance 
I hope you dance 
I hope you dance 

I hope you never fear those mountains in the distance 
Never settle for the path of least resistance 
Living might mean taking chances 
But they're worth taking 
Lovin' might be a mistake 
But it's worth making 
Don't let some hell bent heart 
Leave you bitter 
When you come close to selling out 
Reconsider 
Give the heavens above 
More than just a passing glance 

And when you get the choice to sit it out or dance 
I hope you dance 
(Time is a real and constant motion always) 
I hope you dance 
(Rolling us along) 
I hope you dance 
(Tell me who) 
I hope you dance 
(Wants to look back on their youth and wonder) 
(Where those years have gone) 

I hope you still feel small 
When you stand by the ocean 
Whenever one door closes, I hope one more opens 
Promise me you'll give faith a fighting chance 

And when you get the choice to sit it out or dance 
Dance 
I hope you dance 
I hope you dance 
(Time is a real and constant motion always) 
I hope you dance 
(Rolling us along) 
I hope you dance 
(Tell me who) 
(Wants to look back on their youth and wonder) 
I hope you dance 
(Where those years have gone) 

(Tell me who) 
I hope you dance 
(Wants to look back on their youth and wonder) 
(Where those years have gone)


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 19, 2011)

Girl, to be with you is my fav'rite thing
uh huh
And I can't wait til I see you again
yeah, yeah
I want to put on my my my my my
boogie shoes
just to boogie with you, yeah
I want to put on my my my my my
boogie shoes just to boogie with you,uh huh
I want to it it 'til the sun comes up
uh huh, and I want to do it 'til
I can't get enough, yeah, yeah
I want to put on my my my my my
boogie shoes
just to boogie with you, yeah
I want to put on my my my my my
boogie shoes just to boogie with you
uh huh, yeah yeah
I want to put on my my my my my
boogie shoes
just to boogie, with you, yeah
I want to put on my my my my my
boogie shoes just to boogie with you, yeah

Boogie Shoes - KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 19, 2011)

Your mama don't dance and your daddy don't
Rock and roll
Your mama don't dance and your daddy don't
Rock and roll
But when evening comes around and it's time to
Hit the town
Where do you go - You gotta rock it

The old folks say that ya gotta end your date
By ten
But if you're out on a date don't you
Bring her home late cuz it's a sin
You know there's no excuse
You know you're gonna lose you never win
I'll say it again

And it's all because your mama don't dance
And your daddy don't rock and roll
Your mama don't dance and your daddy don't
Rock and roll
When evenin' rolls around and it's time to
Hit the town
Where do you go - To rock it, rock it


Everyone gather round let me tell you all
About it
You see I pulled into a drive-in and
I found a place to park
We hopped into the backseat where it's
Always nice and dark
I'm just about to move thinking to myself Mmm
Bret this is a breeze
Then there's a light in my eye and a guy says
Out of the car long hair
Oowee - You're coming with me
Said the local police

And it's all because your mama don't dance
And your daddy don't rock and roll
Your mama don't dance and your daddy don't
Rock and roll
When evenin' rolls around and it's time to
Hit the town
Where do you go - Play me a little C.C.


Your mama don't dance and your daddy don't
Rock and roll
Your mama don't dance and your daddy don't
Rock and roll
They just ain't cool and they ain't about to start
Your mama don't dance and you daddy don't rock

Your mama don't dance, no
She just don't dance, no
You mama don't dance
And you daddy don't rock and roll, oww no


----------



## Gr8tBigWorld (Jun 21, 2011)

If you believe in forever
Then life is just a one-night stand
If there's a rock and roll heaven
Well you know they've got a hell of a band, band, band


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 21, 2011)

Dancing in Heaven! 
I never thought
I'd ever get my feet this far.
Orbital Be-bop!

-Rusty


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 21, 2011)

Salagadoola mechicka boola bibbidi-bobbidi-boo
Put 'em together and what have you got
bippity-boppity-boo

Salagadoola mechicka boola bibbidi-bobbidi-boo
:bow:It'll do magic believe it or not:bow:
bippity-boppity-boo

Salagadoola means mechicka booleroo
But the thingmabob that does the job is
bippity-boppity-boo

Salagadoola menchicka boola bibbidi-bobbidi-boo
Put 'em together and what have you got
bippity-boppity bippity-boppity bippity-boppity-boo


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 22, 2011)

Do you believe in magic in a young girl's heart
How the music can free her, whenever it starts
And it's magic, if the music is groovy
It makes you feel happy like an old-time movie
I'll tell you about the magic, and it'll free your soul
But it's like trying to tell a stranger 'bout rock and roll

If you believe in magic don't bother to choose
If it's jug band music or rhythm and blues
Just go and listen it'll start with a smile
It won't wipe off your face no matter how hard you try
Your feet start tapping and you can't seem to find
How you got there, so just blow your mind

If you believe in magic, come along with me
We'll dance until morning 'til there's just you and me
And maybe, if the music is right
I'll meet you tomorrow, sort of late at night
And we'll go dancing, baby, then you'll see
How the magic's in the music and the music's in me

Yeah, do you believe in magic
Yeah, believe in the magic of a young girl's soul
Believe in the magic of rock and roll
Believe in the magic that can set you free
Ohh, talking 'bout magic

Do you believe like I believe Do you believe in magic
Do you believe like I believe Do you believe, believer
Do you believe like I believe Do you believe in magic
[Fade]

Do You Believe In Magic? - Loving Spoonful


----------



## Gr8tBigWorld (Jun 22, 2011)

You can do magic 
You can have anything that you desire 
Magic, and you know 
You're the one who can put out the fire 

You know darn well 
When you cast your spell you will get your way 
When you hypnotize with your eyes 
A heart of stone can turn to clay 
Doo, doo, doo ...


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2011)

emind me of the babe
What babe?
The babe with the power
What power?
The power of voodoo
Who do?
You do!
Do what?
You remind me of the babe!

I saw my baby
Crying hard as babe could cry
What could I do?
My baby's love had gone
And left my baby blue
Nobody knew

What kind of magic spell to use?
Slime and snails? Or puppy dog tails?
Thunder or lightning
Then baby said: "____"

Dance magic dance, magic dance
Magic dance, magic dance
Put that baby's spell on me
"___"
jump, magic jump,
jump magic, jump
put that magic jump on me
Slap that baby, make him freak!

I saw my baby tryin hard as babe could try
What could I do?
My baby's fun had gone
And left my baby blue
Nobody knew

What kind of magic spell to use?
Slime and snails? Or puppy dog tails?
Thunder or lightning
Then baby said: "___"

Dance magic dance, magic dance
Magic dance, magic dance
Put that baby's spell on me

Jump magic jump, magic jump
Magic jump, magic jump
Dance magic dance, dance magic dance
Jump, magic jump
Jump, magic jump
Put that magic spell on me
Slap that baby make him free!

Dance magic dance, magic dance
Magic dance, magic dance
Put that baby's spell on me
Slap that baby make him free!

"____" "____"

You remind me of the babe
What babe?
The babe with the power
What power?
The power of voo doo
Who do?
You do!
Do what?
You remind me of the babe!

dance magic dance
dance magic
dance magic
dance magic

what kind of magic spell to use?
slime or snails or puppy dod tails.
thunder or lightening, something frightening?
dance magic dance, dance magic dance
put that babies spell on me
jump magic jump, jump magic jump
put that magic jump on me,
Slap that baby make him freak!
dance magic dance, dance magic dance
dance magic dance, dance magic dance
dance magic dance, dance magic dance
dance magic dance
jump magic jump, jump magic jump
jump magic jump, put that magic jump on me
Slap that baby, make him freak!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, it's a marvelous night for a moondance
With the stars up above in your eyes
A fantabulous night to make romance
'Neath the cover of October skies

And all the leaves on the trees are fallin'
To the sound of the breezes that blow
An' I'm trying to please to the callin'
Of your heart strings that play soft and low

And all the nights magic seems to whisper and hush
And all the soft moonlight seems to shine in your blush
Can I just have one more moondance with you, my love?
Can I just make some more romance with you, my love?

Well, I wanna make love to you tonight
I can't wait 'til the morning has come
And I know now the time is just right
And straight in to my arms you will run

And when you come, my heart will be waiting
To make sure that you're never alone
There and then, all my dreams will come true, dear
There and then, I will make you my own

And every time I touch you, you just tremble inside
And I know how much you want me that you can't hide
Can I just have one more moondance with you, my love?
Can I just make some more romance with you, my love?

Well, it's a marvelous night for a moondance
With the stars up above in your eyes
A fantabulous night to make romance
'Neath the cover of October skies

And all the leaves on the trees are falling
To the sound of the breezes that blow
And I'm trying to please to the calling
Of your heart strings that play soft and low

And all the nights magic seems to whisper and hush
And all the soft moonlight seems to shine in your blush
Can I just have one more moondance with you, my love?
Can I just make some more romance with you, my love?

One more moon dance with you
In the moon light, on a magic night
All the moon light, on a magic night
Can I just have one more moondance with you, my love?


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 23, 2011)

Now we've got all this room,
We've even got the moon
And I hear the U.S.S.R. will be opened soon
As Vacation Land
For Lawyers in Love

-Rusty


----------



## Gr8tBigWorld (Jun 23, 2011)

Watch them push them papers
And bend them laws
Will the chump with the most money
Buy them all?
Grab them by their tails
Spit in their eyes
Well they charge you by the minute
While we get paid by the hour
What I want to know
Is how they steal all this power?
I wanna see them explode
In every zip code
Destroy all lawyers!
Destroy all lawyers!
Bunch of evil weasel posers!
Destroy all lawyers!

--Mojo Nixon

http://www.lyricsmania.com/destroy_all_lawyers_lyrics_mojo_nixon.html


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 23, 2011)

I want my, I want my M.T.V.

Now look at them yo-yo's, that's the way you do it
You play the guitar on the M.T.V.
That ain't working, that's the way you do it
Money for nothing and your chicks for free

Now that ain't working, that's the way you do it
Let me tell you them guys ain't dumb
Maybe get a blister on your little finger
Maybe get a blister on your thumb

We got to install microwave ovens
Custom kitchen deliveries
We got to move these refrigerators
We got to move these colour T.V.'s

The little ****** with the earring and the makeup
Yeah buddy, that's his own hair
That little ****** got his own jet airplane
That little ****** he's a millionaire

We got to install microwave ovens
Custom kitchen deliveries
We got to move these refrigerators
We got to move these colour T.V.'s

We got to install microwave ovens
Custom kitchen deliveries
We got to move these refrigerators
We got to move these colour T.V.'s

Look at that, look at that
I should have learned to play the guitar
I should have learned to play them drums
Look at that mama, she got it sticking in the camera
Man we can have some
And he's up there, what's that? Hawaiian noises?
Banging on the bongos like a chimpanzee
Oh, that ain't working, that's the way you do it
Get your money for nothing get your chicks for free

We got to install microwave ovens
Custom kitchen deliveries
We got to move these refrigerators
We got to move these colour T.V.'s

Listen here
Now that ain't working, that's the way you do it
You play the guitar on the M.T.V.
That ain't working, that's the way you do it
Money for nothing and your chicks for free
Money for nothing and chicks for free

Get your money for nothing, get your chicks for free
Money for nothing, chicks for free
Look at that, look at that
Get your money for nothing, get your chicks for free (I 
want my, I want my, I want my M.T.V.)
Money for nothing and chicks for free
Easy, easy

That ain't working


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 23, 2011)

You can spend all your time making money
You can spend all your love making time
If it all fell to pieces tomorrow
Would you still be mine?


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 23, 2011)

The best things in life are free
But you can keep 'em for the birds and bees
Money, that's what i want, that's what i want
Ooh babe yeah that's what i want

Money don't get everything it's true
But what it don't get baby i can't use
Money, that's what i want, that's what i want
All i need, that's what i want, yeah


----------



## Gr8tBigWorld (Jun 23, 2011)

I work all night, I work all day, to pay the bills I have to pay
Ain't it sad
And still there never seems to be a single penny left for me
That's too bad
In my dreams I have a plan
If I got me a wealthy man
I wouldn't have to work at all, I'd fool around and have a ball

Money, money, money
Must be funny
In the rich man's world
Money, money, money
Always sunny
In the rich man's world
Aha-ahaa
All the things I could do
If I had a little money
It's a rich man's world
It's a rich man's world

--ABBA


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 24, 2011)

Half penny, two penny, gold krugerrand
He was exceedingly rich for such a young man
Sad story, old story
Bring out the band
Another divorce just a few hundred grand

Half penny, two penny, back of the queue
Yes mister poor man this means you
Justice for money what can you say
We all know it's the American way

Yes, I'm gonna shake myself loose
Back home across the sea
Where I know that I will be free

Half penny, two penny, back in the states
You just couldn't take that African pace
Yes, Mrs. Cleaver your son's home to stay
We all know it's the American way

Yes, I'm gonna shake myself loose
Back home across the sea
Where I know that I will be free


Half Penny, Two Penny ~ Styx


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 24, 2011)

Harry got up
Dressed all in black
Went down to the station
And he never came back
They found his clothing
Scattered somewhere down the track
And he won't be down on Wall Street
in the morning

He had a home
The love of a girl
But men get lost sometimes
As years unfurl
One day he crossed some line
And he was too much in this world
But I guess it doesn't matter anymore

In a New York Minute
Everything can change
In a New York Minute
Things can get pretty strange
In a New York Minute
Everything can change
In a New York Minute

Lying here in the darkness
I hear the sirens wail
Somebody going to emergency
Somebody's going to jail
If you find somebody to love in this world
You better hang on tooth and nail
The wolf is always at the door

In a New York Minute
Everything can change
In a New York Minute
Things can get a little strange
In a New York Minute
Everything can change
In a New York Minute

And in these days
When darkness falls early
And people rush home
To the ones they love
You better take a fool's advice
And take care of your own

One day they're here;
Next day they're gone
I pulled my coat around my shoulders
And took a walk down through the park
The leaves were falling around me
The groaning city in the gathering dark
On some solitary rock
A desperate lover left his mark,
"Baby, I've changed. Please come back."

What the head makes cloudy
The heart makes very clear
The days were so much brighter
In the time when she was here
But I know there's somebody somewhere
Make these dark clouds disappear
Until that day, I have to believe
I believe, I believe

In a New York Minute
Everything can change
In a New York Minute
You can get out of the rain
In a New York Minute
Everything can change
In a New York Minute

New York Minute ~ Don Henley


----------



## Gr8tBigWorld (Jun 24, 2011)

New York, New York, is everything they say 
And no place that I'd rather be 
Where else can you do a half a million things 
All at a quarter to three 
When they play their music, ooh that modern music 
They like it with a lot of style 
But t's still that same old back beat rhythm 
That really, really drives 'em wild

They say the heart of rock and roll is still beating 
And from what I've seen I believe 'em 
Now the old boy may be barely breathing 
But the heart of rock and roll,
Heart of rock and roll's still beating



-- Huey Lewis


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 24, 2011)

Rock and Roll ain't noise pollution
Rock and roll ain't gonna die


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 24, 2011)

It's all part of my rock and roll fantasy. 

-Rusty


----------



## Gr8tBigWorld (Jun 24, 2011)

Girl you're every woman in the world to me
You're my fantasy, you're my reality
Girl you're every woman in the world to me
You're everything I need
You're everything to me, oh girl

--Air Supply


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 24, 2011)

YOU COME ON LIKE A DREAM, PEACHES AND CREAM,
LIPS LIKE STRAWBERRY WINE.
YOU'RE SIXTEEN, SO BEAUTIFUL AND YOU'RE MINE. (mine, all mine, all mine)

YOU'RE ALL RIBBONS AND CURLS, OOH, WHAT A GIRL,
EYES THAT SPARKLE AND SHINE.
YOU'RE SIXTEEN, SO BEAUTIFUL AND YOU'RE MINE. (mine, all mine, all mine)

YOU'RE MY BABY, YOU'RE MY PET,
WE FELL IN LOVE ON THE NIGHT WE MET.
YOU TOUCHED MY HAND, MY HEART WENT POP,
OOH, WHEN WE KISSED, I COULD NOT STOP.

YOU WALKED OUT OF MY DREAMS AND INTO MY ARMS,
NOW YOU'RE MY ANGEL DIVINE.
YOU'RE SIXTEEN, SO BEAUTIFUL AND YOU'RE MINE. (mine, all mine, all mine)


YOU'RE MY BABY, YOU'RE MY PET,
WE FELL IN LOVE ON THE NIGHT WE MET.
YOU TOUCHED MY HAND, MY HEART WENT POP,
OOH, WHEN WE KISSED, I COULD NOT STOP.

YOU WALKED OUT OF MY DREAMS AND INTO MY CAR,
:smitten:NOW YOU'RE MY ANGEL DIVINE.:smitten:
YOU'RE SIXTEEN, SO BEAUTIFUL AND YOU'RE MINE. (mine, all mine, all mine)

YOU'RE SIXTEEN, SO BEAUTIFUL AND YOU'RE MINE. (mine, all mine, all mine)

:bow:YOU'RE SIXTEEN, YOU'RE BEAUTIFUL AND YOU'RE MINE.:bow:


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 25, 2011)

From the moment i saw your face
This is the one i can't replace
I belong to you
And every day is the perfect day
And even more when i hear you say

You belong to me
Forever and always, just like the sky
You belong to me
I don't care what they say and i don't know why
You belong to me
Forever and always, you are the one
And you belong to me


We were meant to be
And i know you feel the way i do
I only want to be next to you
Love came easily
And all the feelings i just can't hide
Makes us so close and so mystified

You Belong to Me - Air Supply


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 25, 2011)

You may think that im talking foolish
You've heard that im wild and im free
You may wonder how I can promise you now
This love that i feel for you always will be
But your not just time that im killing
I'm no longer one of those guys
As sure as i live, this love that i give
Is gonna be yours until the day that i die

(Chorus)
Oh baby im gonna love you forever
Forever and ever amen
As long as old men sit&talk about the weather
As long as old women sit&talk about old men
If you wonder how long ill be faithful
I'll be happy to tell you again
I'm gonna love you forever and ever
Forever and ever amen


They say time takes its toll on a body
Makes a young girls brown hair turn gray
Honey i don't care i ain't in love with your hair
N if it all fell out well i'd love you anyway
They say time can play tricks on a memory
Make people forget things they knew
Well it's easy to see it's happenin to me
I've already forgotten every woman but you

(Chorus)
Oh darlin I'm gonna love you forever
Forever and ever amen
As long as old men sit&talk about the weather
As long as old women sit&talk about old men
If you wonder how long i'll be faithful
Just listen to how this song ends
I'm gonna love you forever and ever
Forever and ever amen

I'm gonna love you forever and ever
Forever and ever
Forever and ever
Forever and ever amen


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 25, 2011)

You've been so kind and generous, I don't know how you keep on giving
For your kindness I'm in debt to you
For your selflessness, my admiration
For everything you've done, you know I'm bound, I'm bound to
thank you for it.... 

na na na na na na na na na na na na na na ...........................


You've been so kind and generous, I don't know how you keep on giving
For your kindness I'm in debt to you
And I never could have come this far without you
For everything you've done, you know I'm bound, I'm bound to
thank you for it.... 

Na Na na na na na na na na na
na na na na na na na na na na



Oh, I want to thank you for so many gifts you gave with love and tenderness,
I wanna thank you
I want to thank you for your generosity, the love and the honesty that you gave me
I want to thank you, show my gratitude, my love and my respect for you,
I wanna thank you 

Oh I want to thank you, thank you, thank you, 
thank you, thank you, thank you... 


Kind and Generous - Natalie Merchant


----------



## Gr8tBigWorld (Jun 25, 2011)

the moment I let go of it was the moment
I got more than I could handle
the moment I jumped off of it
was the moment I touched down

how bout no longer being masochistic
how bout remembering your divinity
how bout unabashedly bawling your eyes out
how bout not equating death with stopping

thank you india
thank you providence
thank you disillusionment
thank you nothingness
thank you clarity
thank you thank you silence 



-- Alanis Morissette


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 25, 2011)

You've got to get yourself together
You got stuck in a moment
And now you can't get out of it
Don't say that later will be better
Now you're stuck in a moment
And you can't get out of it.


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 25, 2011)

"Lyin' Eyes"

City girls just seem to find out early
How to open doors with just a smile
A rich old man
And she won't have to worry
She'll dress up all in lace and go in style

Late at night a big old house gets lonely
I guess every form of refuge has its price
And it breaks her heart to think her love is
Only given to a man with hands as cold as ice

So she tells him she must go out for the evening
To comfort an old friend who's feelin' down
But he knows where she's goin' as she's leavin'
She is headed for the cheatin' side of town

You can't hide your lyin' eyes
And your smile is a thin disguise
I thought by now you'd realize
There ain't no way to hide your lyin eyes

On the other side of town a boy is waiting
with fiery eyes and dreams no one could steal
She drives on through the night anticipating
'Cause he makes her feel the way she used to feel

She rushes to his arms,
They fall together
She whispers that it's only for awhile
She swears that soon she'll be comin' back forever
She pulls away and leaves him with a smile

You can't hide your lyin' eyes
And your smile is a thin disguise
I thought by now you'd realize
There ain't no way to hide you lyin' eyes

She gets up and pours herself a strong one
And stares out at the stars up in the sky
Another night, it's gonna be a long one
She draws the shade and hangs her head to cry

She wonders how it ever got this crazy
She thinks about a boy she knew in school
Did she get tired or did she just get lazy?
She's so far gone she feels just like a fool

My, oh my, you sure know how to arrange things
You set it up so well, so carefully
Ain't it funny how your new life didn't change things
You're still the same old girl you used to be

You can't hide your lyin eyes
And your smile is a thin disguise
I thought by now you'd realize
There ain't no way to hide your lyin' eyes
There ain't no way to hide your lyin' eyes
Honey, you can't hide your lyin' eyes


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 25, 2011)

She waits for me
By the rocks where the water breaks
Cuz in the drug I've been
Too bad, not so far as to put an end to me

Cuz at the bottom of the sea
All the lost souls
It's where they all sleep
It's where they go

Chorus:
Still are you laughing at me?
This fire burns your misery (..ry, ry ry)
Still are you laughing at me?
No, no!!

How long did you wait
Or did you feed the fire and detonate?
Two steps forward, one back
Listen real close even if it hurts
you're waiting for me in the clouds... you're invited

'Cause at the bottom of the sea all the lost souls
It's where they all sleep it's where they all go
I swear this time (this time)... I'll change forever

Chorus

'Cause I'm changing my life around again
And I ain't wastin' my time without you
'Cause I'm changing my life around again
'Cause I ain't wasting my time without you

Sometimes this life can just SUCK, SUCK, SUCK, SUCK!

Chorus

'Cause I'm changing my life around... again

*Cleavage - Riddled*


----------



## Gr8tBigWorld (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm going down to Cowtown
The cow's a friend to me
Lives beneath the ocean and that's where I will be
Beneath the waves, the waves
And that's where I will be
I'm gonna see the cow beneath the sea

The yellow Roosevelt Avenue leaf overturned
The ardor of arboreality is an adventure we have spurned, we've spurned
A new leaf overturned
It's a new leaf overturned

And so I'm going down to Cowtown
The cow's a friend to me
Lives beneath the ocean and that's where I will be
Beneath the waves, the waves
And that's where I will be
I'm gonna see the cow beneath the sea

--They Might Be Giants


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 25, 2011)

There's a place off Ocean Avenue,
Where I used to sit and talk with you,
We were both 16 and it felt so right,
Sleeping all day, staying up all -
Night,
Staying up all night.

There's a place on the corner of Cherry Street,
We would walk on the beach in our bare feet,
We were both 18, and it felt so right,
Sleeping all day, staying up all -
Night,
Staying up all, night.

If I could find you now
Things would get better,
We could leave this town,
And Run forever,
Let your waves crash down on me
And take me away, yeah yeah.

There's a piece of you that's here with me,
It's everywhere I go, it's everything I see
When I sleep, I dream and it gets me by,
I can make believe, that you're here -
Tonight,
That you're here, tonight.

If I could find you now,
Things would get better.
We could leave this town,
And run forever
I know somewhere, somehow, we'll be together
Let your waves crash down on me,
And take me away, yeah.

I remember the look in your eyes,
When I told you that this was goodbye
You were begging me not tonight,
Not here,
Not now.
We're looking up at the same night sky
And keep pretending the sun will not rise
We'll be together for one more night,
Somewhere, somehow.

If I could find you now,
Things would get better.
We could leave this town,
And run forever.
I know somewhere, somehow we'll be together.
Let your waves crash down on me,
And take me away,yeah..


----------



## Gr8tBigWorld (Jun 27, 2011)

Remembering you standing quiet in the rain as
I ran to your heart to be near
And we kissed as the sky fell in, holding you close 
how I always held close in your fear
Remembering you running soft through the night
You were bigger and brighter and whiter than snow
Screamed at the make-believe screamed at the sky
And you finally found all your courage to let it all go

Remembering you fallen into my arms
Crying for the death of your heart
You were stone white so delicate
So lost in the cold
You were always so lost in the dark...remembering you
How you used to be so drowned by your
Angels so much more than everything
oh hold for the last time then slip away quietly
Open my eyes but i never see anything

If only I had thought of the right words I could
have held on to your heart
If only I'd thought of the right words I wouldn't be breaking apart all my pictures of you

--the Cure


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jun 28, 2011)

Wherever You Fly, This isn't goodbye
my love will follow you, stay with you
baby you're never alone =)


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Every little thing I do
Trickles down and lands on you
I don't plan to get it wrong
Maybe keep your raincoat on

Even just one small mistake
Something ripples in the wake
When I say you're face is so bright
Makes me wanna do every little thing right

Every little thing right

Little things are hard to see
They hide behind the family tree
And their shadows dancing in the breeze
And they change their way and look at me

Every little tiny face
Holds the answer to this place
Someone here might pray tonight
'Cause I just wanna do every little thing right

Every little thing right

Every little thing right

(Every little thing I do
Trickles down and lands on you)

Every little thing right
(I don't plan to get it wrong
Maybe keep your raincoat on)

Every little thing right
Every little thing right...

More lyrics: http://www.lyricsmania.com/every_little_thing_lyrics_melanie_doane.html
All about Melanie Doane: http://www.musictory.com/music/Melanie+Doane


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 28, 2011)

She's got a date at midnight with Nosferatu
Oh, baby Lily Munster ain't got nothing on you...


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 28, 2011)

Fee, fee, fi, fi, fo-fo, fum
Look at Molly now look out once again, now, here she comes
Wearin' her wig hat and shades to match
She's got high-heel shoes and an alligator hat
Wearin' her pearls and her diamond rings
She's got bracelets on her fingers, now, and everything
She's the devil with the blue dress, blue dress, blue dress,
Devil with the blue dress on
Devil with the blue dress, blue dress, blue dress,
Devil with the blue dress on
Wearin' her perfume, Chanel No. 5
Got to be the finest girl alive
She walks real cool, catches everybody's eye
She's got such good lovin' that they can't say goodbye
Not too skinny, she's not too fat
She's a real humdinger and I like it like that
She's the devil with the blue dress, blue dress, blue dress,
Devil with the blue dress on
Devil with the blue dress, blue dress, blue dress,
Devil with the blue dress on

("Good Golly Miss Molly" interlude
Good golly, Miss Molly
You sure like to ball
Good golly, Miss Molly
You sure like to ball
While you're rockin' and rollin'
Can't you hear your mama call
From the early, early mornin' 'til the early, early nights
See Miss Molly rockin' at the House of Blue Lights
Good golly, Miss Molly
You sure like to ball
While you're rockin' and rollin'
Can't you hear your mama call


----------



## Gr8tBigWorld (Jun 29, 2011)

If I had a million dollars
(If I had a million dollars)
Well, I'd buy you a green dress
(But not a real green dress, that's cruel)
And if I had a million dollars
(If I had a million dollars)
Well, I'd buy you some art
(A Picasso, or a Garfunkel)
If I had a million dollars
(If I had a million dollars)
Well, I'd buy you a monkey
(Haven't you always wanted a monkey?)

If I had a million dollars
Id buy your love

If I had a million dollars, If I had a million dollars
If I had a million dollars, If I had a million dollars
If I had a million dollars--
I'd be rich!

--Barenaked Ladies


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 29, 2011)

Well I see him on the TV
Preachin' 'bout the promise lands
He tells me believe in Jesus
Steals the money from my hands

Some say he was a good man
Lord I think he sinned, yeah

Twenty-two years of mental tears
Cries a suicidal Vietnam vet
Who fought a losing war on a foreign shore
To find his country didn't want him back

Their bullets took his best friend in Saigon
Our lawyers took his wife and kids, no regrets
In a time I don't remember
In a war he can't forget

He cried "Forgive me for what I've done there
Cause I never meant the things I did"

And give me something to believe in
If there's a Lord above
And give me something to believe in
Oh, Lord arise

My best friend died a lonely man
In some Palm Springs hotel room
I got the call last Christmas Eve
And they told me the news

I tried all night not to break down and cry
As the tears rolled down my face
I felt so cold and empty 
Like a lost soul out of place

And the mirror, mirror on the wall
Sees my smile it fades again


Sometimes I wish to God I didn't know now
The things I didn't know then
Road you gotta take me home


I drive by the homeless sleeping on a cold dark street
Like bodies in an open grave
Underneath the broken old neon sign
That used to read JESUS SAVES

A mile away live the rich folks
And I see how they're living it up
While the poor they eat from hand to mouth
The rich drinkin' from a golden cup

And it just makes me wonder
Why so many lose, and so few win


You take the high road
And I'll take the low road

Yes Sometimes I wish I didn't know now
The things I didn't know then

And give me something to believe in, yeah, yeah...

~Poison


----------



## nitewriter (Jun 29, 2011)

Every night I say a prayer
In the hopes that there's a Heaven
And everyday I'm more confused
As the saints turn into sinners

All the heroes and legends
I knew as a child have fallen to idols of clay
And I feel this empty place inside
So afraid that I've lost my faith

Show me the way, show me the way
Take me tonight to the river
And wash my illusions away
Please show me the way

And as I slowly drift to sleep
For a moment dreams are sacred
I close my eyes and know that there's peace
In a world so filled with hatred

That I wake up each morning and turn on the news
To find we've so far to go
And I keep on hoping for a sign
So afraid I just won't know

Show me the way, show me the way
Bring me tonight to the mountain
And take my confusion away
And show me the way

And if I see a light, should I believe
Tell me how will I know

Show me the way, show me the way
Take me tonight to the river
And wash my illusions away

Show me the way, show me the way
Give me the strength and the courage
To believe that I'll get there someday
And please show me the way

Every night I say a prayer
In the hopes that there's a Heaven


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't say a prayer for me now,
Save it 'till the morning after.

-Rusty


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 29, 2011)

I run for the bus, dear
While riding I think of us, dear
I say a little prayer for you
At work, I just take time
And all through my coffee break-time
I say a little prayer for you


----------



## Gr8tBigWorld (Jun 30, 2011)

Take time for your pleasure
And laugh with love
Take the hand of another
And sing for the wings of a dove

Woah woah, for the wings of a dove
Woah woah, for the wings of a dove

Look up at the rooftops
When you're walking 'round
Don't think for a moment
Of looking down

Woah woah, (Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah) for the wings of a dove

Ha-lellujah (lellujah)
Ha-lellujah (lellujah)

Look up at the rooftops (the roof)
When you're walking 'round
Don't think for a moment
Of looking down

At a room at the top
Where we're not allowed
Cheer to the echo 
Can you hear the sound

Woah woah, (Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah) for the wings of a dove
Woah woah, (Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah) for the wings of a dove
Woah woah, for the wings of a dove
Woah woah, for the wings of a dove

Blue Train!

Blue train taking me from you...

--Madness


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 30, 2011)

Dig if u will the picture
Of u and I engaged in a kiss
The sweat of your body covers me
Can u my darling
Can u picture this?

Dream if u can a courtyard
An ocean of violets in bloom
Animals strike curious poses
They feel the heat
The heat between me and u

How can u just leave me standing?
Alone in a world that's so cold? (So cold)
Maybe I'm just 2 demanding
Maybe I'm just like my father 2 bold
Maybe you're just like my mother
She's never satisfied (She's never satisfied)
Why do we scream at each other
This is what it sounds like
When doves cry

Touch if u will my stomach
Feel how it trembles inside
You've got the butterflies all tied up
Don't make me chase u
Even doves have pride

How can u just leave me standing?
Alone in a world so cold? (World so cold)
Maybe I'm just 2 demanding
Maybe I'm just like my father 2 bold
Maybe you're just like my mother
She's never satisfied (She's never satisfied)
Why do we scream at each other
This is what it sounds like
When doves cry

How can u just leave me standing?
Alone in a world that's so cold? (A world that's so cold)
Maybe I'm just 2 demanding (Maybe, maybe I'm like my father)
Maybe I'm just like my father 2 bold (Ya know he's 2 bold)
Maybe you're just like my mother (Maybe you're just like my mother)
She's never satisfied (She's never, never satisfied)
Why do we scream at each other (Why do we scream, why)
This is what it sounds like

When doves cry
When doves cry (Doves cry, doves cry)
When doves cry (Doves cry, doves cry)

~Prince


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 4, 2011)

Blackbird singing in the dead of night
Take these broken wings and learn to fly
All your life
You were only waiting for this moment to arise
Blackbird singing in the dead of night
Take these sunken eyes and learn to see
All your life
You were only waiting for this moment to be free
Blackbird fly
Blackbird fly
Into the light of a dark black night
Blackbird singing in the dead of night
Take these broken wings and learn to fly
All your life
You were only waiting for this moment to arise
You were only waiting for this moment to arise
You were only waiting for this moment to arise


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 5, 2011)

In a sky full of people only some want to fly, isn't that crazy?

(15 second ad before teh Toob. Mute immediately to avoid.)
-Rusty


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 5, 2011)

look at what's happened to me,
I can't believe it myself.
Suddenly I'm up on top of the world,
It should've been somebody else.

Believe it or not,
I'm walking on air.
I never thought I could feel so free-.
Flying away on a wing and a prayer.
Who could it be?
Believe it or not it's just me.


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 5, 2011)

Put on my blue suede shoes 
And I boarded the plane 
Touched down in the land of the Delta Blues 
In the middle of the pouring rain 
W.C. Handy -- won't you look down over me 
Yeah I got a first class ticket 
But I'm as blue as a boy can be 

Then I'm walking in Memphis 
Walking with my feet ten feet off of Beale 
Walking in Memphis 
But do I really feel the way I feel 

Saw the ghost of Elvis 
On Union Avenue 
Followed him up to the gates of Graceland 
Then I watched him walk right through 
Now security they did not see him 
They just hovered 'round his tomb 
But there's a pretty little thing 
Waiting for the King 
Down in the Jungle Room 

(Chorus) 

They've got catfish on the table 
They've got gospel in the air 
And Reverend Green be glad to see you 
When you haven't got a prayer 
But boy you've got a prayer in Memphis 

Now Muriel plays piano 
Every Friday at the Hollywood 
And they brought me down to see her 
And they asked me if I would -- 
Do a little number 
And I sang with all my might 
And she said -- 
"Tell me are you a Christian child?" 
And I said "Ma'am I am tonight" 

(Chorus) 

Put on my blue suede shoes 
And I boarded the plane 
Touched down in the land of the Delta Blues 
In the middle of the pouring rain 
Touched down in the land of the Delta Blues 
In the middle of the pouring rain


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 9, 2011)

Walking in L.A.?
Nobody walks in L.A.

-Rusty


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 10, 2011)

Looking out at the road rushing under my wheels 
Looking back at the years gone by like so many summer fields 
In sixty-five I was seventeen and running up one-on-one 
I don't know where I'm running now, I'm just running on 
Running on-running on empty 
Running on-running blind 
Running on-running into the sun 
But I'm running behind 
Gotta do what you can just to keep your love alive 
Trying not to confuse it with what you do to survive 
In sixty-nine I was twenty-one and I called the road my own 
I don't know when that road turned into the road I'm on 
Running on-running on empty 
Running on-running blind 
Running on-running into the sun 
But I'm running behind 
Everyone I know, everywhere I go 
People need some reason to believe 
I don't know about anyone but me 
If it takes all night, that'll be all right 
If I can get you to smile before I leave 
Looking out at the road rushing under my wheels 
I don't know how to tell you all just how crazy this life feels 
I look around for the friends that I used to turn to to pull me through 
Looking into their eyes I see them running too 
Running on-running on empty 
Running on-running blind 
Running on-running into the sun 
But I'm running behind 
Honey you really tempt me 
You know the way you look so kind 
I'd love to stick around but I'm running behind 
You know I don't even know what I'm hoping to find 
Running into the sun but I'm running behind


----------



## jen68 (Jul 10, 2011)

you run away faster and faster you cant seem to get away


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, I'm running down the road 
tryin' to loosen my load 
I've got seven women on my mind, 
Four that wanna own me, 
Two that wanna stone me, 
One says she's a friend of mine, 
Take it easy, take it easy 
Don't let the sound of your own wheels 
Drive you crazy 
Lighten up while you still can 
Don't even try to understand 
Just find a place to take your stand 
and take it easy 

Well, I'm a standing on a corner 
in Winslow Arizona
It's such a fine sight to see 
It's a girl, my Lord, in a flatbed
Ford slowin' down to take a look at me 
Come on, baby, don't say maybe 
I gotta know if your sweet love is 
gonna save me 
We may lose and we may win though 
we will never be here again 
so open up, I'm climbin' in, 
so take it easy..."Alright"

Well I'm running down the road trying to loosen 
my load, got a world of trouble on my mind 
lookin' for a lover who won't blow my 
cover, she's so hard to find 
Take it easy, take it easy 
don't let the sound of your own wheels make you crazy,
come on baby, don't say maybe 
I gotta know if your sweet love is gonna save me, ooh,ooh,ooh,ooh,ooh,ooh,ooh,ooh,ooh,ooh,ooh,ooh,ooh,ooh,ooh,ooh

Oh we got it easy 
We oughta take it easy, yeah


----------



## jen68 (Jul 12, 2011)

Easy skanking
Easy skanking
Easy skanking 
Easy skanking

Excuse me while I light my spliff 
Good God, I gotta take a lift
From reality I just can't drift
That's why I am staying with this riff

Take it easy 
Lord, I take it easy
Take it easy 
Got to take it easy 
See we're takin' it easy 
We taking it slow
Takin' it easy
Got to take it slow 
So take it easy 
Wo-oh, take it easy 
Take it easy 
Take it easy

Excuse me while I light my spliff
Oh, God, I gotta take a lift
From reality I just can't drift
That's why I am staying with this riff

Take it easy 
Got to take it easy takin' it slow
Take it easy takin' it easy
Skanky, take it easy takin' it slow

Tell you what
herb for my wine
Honey for my strong drink
Herb for my wine
Honey for my strong drink.

I shake it easy takin' it easy
Skanky, take it easy skankin' it slow
Take it takin' it easy easy
Take it skankin' it slow easy;
Take it easy takin' it easy;
Oh-oh-ooh! skankin' it slow;
Little bit easier takin' it easy
Skanky, take it easy skankin' it slow.
Take it easy! Take it easy! Take it easy!


----------



## Gr8tBigWorld (Jul 14, 2011)

You get me closer to God 
Through every forest, above the trees 
Within my stomach, scraped off my knees 
I drink the honey inside your hive 
You are the reason I stay alive

--Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 14, 2011)

No, I can't forget this evening
Or your face as you were leaving
But I guess that's just the way the story goes
You always smile but in your eyes your sorrow shows
Yes, it shows

No, I can't forget tomorrorow
When I think of all my sorrows
When I had you there but then I let you go
And now it's only fair that I should let you know
What you should know

I can't live if living is without you
I can't live, I can't give any more
Can't live if living is without you
I can't give, I can't give any more

No, I can't forget this evening
Or your face as you were leaving
But I guess that's just the way the story goes
You always smile but in your eyes your sorrow shows
Yes, it shows

Can't live if living is without you
I can't live, I can't give anymore
I can't live if living is without you
Can't live, I can't give anymore
(Living is without you) 

Without You - Harry Nilsson


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 15, 2011)

The costumes, the scenery, the makeup, the props 
The audience that lifts you when you're down 

The headaches, the heartaches, the backaches, the flops 
The sheriff who escorts you out of town

The opening when your heart beats like a drum

The closing when the customers won't come 

There's no business like show business 
Like no business I know 

Everything about it is appealing 

Everything the traffic will allow 

No where could you have that happy feeling 

When you aren't stealing that extra bow 
There's no people like show people 
They smile when they are low 

Yesterday they told you you would not go far 

That night you opened and there you are 

Next day on your dressing room they've hung a star 

Let's go on with the show 

The cowboys, the wrestlers, the tumblers, the clowns 
The roustabouts that move the show at dawn

The music, the spotlights, the people, the towns 
Your baggage with the labels pasted on 

The sawdust and the horses and the smell

The towel you've taken from the last hotel 

There's no business like show business 
If you tell me it's so 
Traveling through the country is so thrilling 
Standing out in front on opening nights 
Smiling as you watch the benches filling 
And see your billing up there in lights 

There's no people like show people 
They smile when they are low 
Even with a turkey that you know will fold 
You may be stranded out in the cold 
Still you wouldn't trade it for a sack o' gold 
Let's go on with the show 
Let's go on with the show! 
The show! 
The show!


----------



## Gr8tBigWorld (Jul 20, 2011)

Take me to the big show
Take me anywhere but here
Put me in the front row,
Make my problems disappear

Drag these high wires,
Without a safety net
For the present admission,
I wanna witness life or death

All the pretty girls get cut in half
While the sad clowns make us laugh

I wanna make friends with the friends with the freaks,
I wanna throw it down with the clowns that I meet,
I wanna have a party in the middle of the street
I wanna have a party in the middle of the street
I wanna have a party in the middle of the street

Invite all the carnies
And the crazy acrobats
And bearded ladies
And the fire breathers
All the people
Just like me.

--Plain White Ts


----------



## goatboy (Jul 24, 2011)

There is a house in New Orleans
They call the Rising Sun
Its been the ruin of many good men
And God I know I'm one

Sorry. This was meant to follow Amy Winehouse's Rehab.

I'm King of the luddites.


----------



## jen68 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh mother tell your children not to do what I have done
Spend their lives in sin and misery In the house of the Rising Sun


----------



## nitewriter (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll light the fire, while you place the flowers 
In the vase that you bought today. 
Staring at the fire for hours and hours, 
While I listen to you play your love songs 
All night long for me, only for me. 

Our house, is a very, very, very fine house. 
With two cats in the yard, 
Life used to be so hard, 
Now everything is easy 'cause of you. 

Come to me now, and rest your head for just five minutes, 
Everything is done. 
Such a cozy room, the windows are illuminated 
By the evening sunshine through them, 
Fiery gems for you, only for you. 

Our house, is a very, very, very fine house. 
With two cats in the yard, 
Life used to be so hard, 
Now everything is easy 'cause of you. 
:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2011)

Come on, baby, light my fire...


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 23, 2011)

So many nights, I'd sit by my window,
Waiting for someone to sing me his song.
So many dreams, I kept deep inside me,
Alone in the dark, but now you've come along.
And you light up my life,
You give me hope, to carry on.
You light up my days
And fill my nights with song.
Rollin' at sea, adrift on the waters
Could it be finally, I'm turning for home
Finally a chance to say, "Hey, I Love You"
Never again to be all alone.
And you light up my life,
You give me hope, to carry on.
You light up my days
And fill my nights with song.
You, You light up my life
You give me hope to carry on

You light up my day's
And fill my life with song
It can't be wrong when it feels so right
'cause you, you light up my life :batting:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 23, 2011)

Music grows in the rose,
Rock and rain and the blowin' snowstorm.
Everything seems to sing,
Everywhere I go.

I say, 1, 2, play me do.
Let me sound as sweet as you.
Play me wide.
Play me long.
Let me be your song.

Play me down on the ground.
Song comes singing from the midnight places.
Raise me high in the sky.
Song comes drifting through.

I say, 1, 2, play me do.
Let me sound as sweet as you.
Play me wide.
Play me long.
Let me be your song.

Play me high.
Play me low.
Play me where the wild winds blowing.
Play me wide.
Play me long.
Play me for your song.

I say, 1, 2, play me do.
Let me sound as sweet as you.
Play me wide.
Play me long.
Let me be your song.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 23, 2011)

I love you in a place, where theres no space or time.
Said I love you for my life, youre a friend of mine.
And when my life is over, remember, remember when we were together
We were alone and I was singing this song to you.


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 23, 2011)

The moment I wake up 
Before I put on my makeup 
I say a little prayer for you 
While combing my hair, now 
And wondering what dress to wear, now 
I say a little prayer for you 

Forever, forever, you'll stay in my heart 
And I will love you 
Forever, forever, we never will part 
Oh, how I'll love you 
Together, together, that's how it must be 
To live without you 
Would only be heartbreak for me 

I run for the bus, dear 
While riding I think of us, dear 
I say a little prayer for you 
At work, I just take time 
And all through my coffee break-time 
I say a little prayer for you 

Forever, forever, you'll stay in my heart 
And I will love you 
Forever, forever we never will part 
Oh, how I'll love you 
Together, together, that's how it must be 
To live without you 
Would only be heartbreak for me 

I say a little prayer for you 
I say a little prayer for you 

Forever, forever, you'll stay in my heart 
And I will love you 
Forever, forever we never will part 
Oh, how I'll love you 
Together, together, that's how it must be 
To live without you 
Would only be heartbreak for me 

My darling, believe me 
For me there is no one 
But you ....


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 23, 2011)

Uncharted lands, ice drifts and peaks of snow
Frozen hands white cliffs are undertow
Don't blame me, but now I am letting this go
I have been asking, i've been asking, how could I know
In the car park you came onto me, how could I know

Then I realise that you're as good as it gets
So why do I feel that your love is dangerous

Don't blame me. for wet clothes and swimming pools
And don't blame me, and now I am letting this go
I've been lending almost everywhere how could I know
And the car speeds out in front of me how could I know

Then I realise that you're as good as it gets
So why do I feel like your love is dangerous

I might have been alive and took us both for granted
You might have left the scene in a foreign disco
When I am being alcoholic unwired and I run between us
You keep wanting and looking empty-handed
I might have left the scene like Mexico
Could have just been tired, folic or retired, I don't know

We keep hurting and I keep asking oh I need to know
Until I realise it's just dangerous, will you take me home
You keep hurting, I keep asking you to take me home
Just get me home

Then I realise that you're as good as it gets
So why do I feel like your love is dangerous
I realise that you're as good as it gets
So why do I feel that your love is dangerous

You're just as good as it, good as it
You're just as good as it, good as it
You're just as good as it, good as it gets
You're love is dangerous


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 24, 2011)

Never see it comin'
It just hits you by surprise
It's that cold place in your soul
That fire in her eyes
That makes you come together
Like wild horses when they run
Now the cards are on the table
And the bullets in the gun


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 24, 2011)

...I'm a cowboy, I got the night on my side
I'm wanted, wanted. Dead or Alive...


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 24, 2011)

Cause I saddle up my horse
and I ride into the city
I make a lot of noise
Cause the girls
They are so pretty
Riding up and down Broadway
on my old stud Leroy
And the girls say
Save a horse, ride a cowboy.
Everybody says
Save a horse, Ride a cowboy



PS thanks for reviving this thread


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 24, 2011)

I've been walkin' these streets so long
Singin' the same old song
I know every crack in these dirty sidewalks of Broadway
Where hustle's the name of the game
And nice guys get washed away like the snow and the rain
There's been a load of compromisin'
On the road to my horizon
But I'm gonna be where the lights are shinin' on me

Like a rhinestone cowboy
Riding out on a horse in a star-spangled rodeo
Like a rhinestone cowboy
Getting cards and letters from people I don't even know
And offers comin' over the phone

Well, I really don't mind the rain
And a smile can hide all the pain
But you're down when you're ridin' the train that's takin' the long way
And I dream of the things I'll do
With a subway token and a dollar tucked inside my shoe
There'll be a load of compromisin'
On the road to my horizon
But I'm gonna be where the lights are shinin' on me

Like a rhinestone cowboy
Riding out on a horse in a star-spangled rodeo
Rhinestone cowboy
Gettin' cards and letters from people I don't even know
And offers comin' over the phone

PS: You're welcome !


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 24, 2011)

Jolene, Jolene, please don't take him just because you can.


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 24, 2011)

Ruby, Don't take your Love to Town.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 24, 2011)

Big ol Ruby Red Dress
Wanders round the town
Talkin to herself now
Sometimes sittin down.
Dont you get too close now-
Ruby runs away
Poor ol Ruby Red Dress
You caught her on a sorry day
I can hear her say,

Leave me alone,
Wont you leave me alone?
Please, leave me alone,
Now leave me alone,
Oh, leave me alone,
Please leave me alone,
Yes leave me,
Leave me


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 24, 2011)

These old boots still got a lot of ground
they ain’t covered yet
There’s at least another million miles
under these old bus treads
So if you think I’m gonnna settle down
I&#8216;ve got news for you
I still got a lot of leavin’ left to do


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 25, 2011)

I love this place
But it's haunted without you
My tired heart
Is beating so slow

Our hearts sing less than
We wanted, we wanted
Our hearts sing 'cause
We do not know, we do not know

To light the night, to help us grow
To help us grow
It is not said, I always know

You can catch me
Don't you run, don't you run
If you live another day
In this happy little house
The fire's here to stay

To light the night, to help us grow
To help us grow
It is not said, I always know

Please don't make a fuss, it won't go away
The wonder of it all
The wonder that I made
I am here to stay

I am here to stay
Stay


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh won't you stay, just a little bit longer.
Please, Please, please
say you will.
One more time
Oh won't you stay


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 25, 2011)

STOP in the name of Love before you break my Heart
Think it Over


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 31, 2011)

Missing You - John Waite

Every time I think of you, I always catch my breath
And I'm still standing here, and you're miles away
And I'm wonderin' why you left
And there's a storm that's raging through my frozen heart tonight

I hear your name in certain circles, and it always makes me smile
I spend my time thinkin' about you, and it's almost driving me wild
And there's a heart that's breaking down this long distance line tonight

I ain't missing you at all since you've been gone away
I ain't missing you, no matter what I might say

There's a message in the wire, and I'm sending you this signal tonight
You don't know how desperate I've become
And it looks like I'm losing this fight
In your world I have no meaning, though I'm trying hard to understand
And it's my heart that's breaking down this long distance line tonight

I ain't missing you at all 
Since you've been gone away
I ain't missing you, 
No matter what my friends say

And there's a message that I'm sending out, 
Like a telegraph to your soul
And if I can't bridge this distance, 
Stop this heartbreak Overload

I ain't missing you,
I ain't missing you, 
I can lie to Myself

And there's a storm 
That's raging through my frozen heart 
Tonight

Every time I think of you, I always catch my breath
And I'm still standing here, and you're miles away
And I'm wonderin' why you left
And there's a storm that's raging through my frozen heart Tonight

I hear your name in certain circles, and it always makes me smile
I spend my time thinkin' about you, and it's almost driving me wild
And there's a heart that's breaking down this long distance line tonight

I ain't missing you at all since you've been gone away
I ain't missing you, no matter what I might say

There's a message in the wire, and I'm sending you this signal tonight
You don't know how desperate I've become
And it looks like I'm losing this fight
In your world I have no meaning, though I'm trying hard to understand
And it's my heart that's breaking down this long distance lLine tonight

I ain't missing you at all 
Since you've been gone away
I ain't missing you, 
No matter what my friends say

And there's a message that I'm sending out, 
Like a telegraph to your soul
And if I can't bridge this distance, 
Stop this heartbreak Overload

I ain't missing you,
I ain't missing you, 
I can lie to Myself

And there's a storm 
That's raging through my frozen heart 
Tonight


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 22, 2012)

Bumping This One Up


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey
if we can't solve any problems
and why do we lose so many tears?
Oh
so you go again when the leading man appears.
Always the same theme
can't you see
We've got ev'rything going on and on and on.
Ev'ry time you go away you take a piece of me with you.
Ev'ry time you go away you take a piece of me with you.
Go on and go free
maybe you're too close to see.
I can feel your body move
does it mean that much to me.
I can't go on singing the same theme
'cause can't you see
We've got ev'rything
baby
even though you know:
Ev'ry time you go away you take a piece of me with you.
Ev'ry time you go away you take a piece of me with you.
Can't go on singing the same theme
'cause baby
can't you see
We've got ev'rything going on and on and on.
Ev'ry time you go away you take a piece of me with you.
Ev'ry time you go away you take a piece of me with you.
Ev'ry time you go away you take a piece of me with you.
Ev'ry time
ev'ry time you go away - but I don't care -
You take a piece of me with you. Ev'ry time you go away -
Ev'ry time you go away - don't leave me all alone
And breakin' up a piece of me. Ey'ry time you go away.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 22, 2012)

Lyrics of Shattered  OAR


In a way, I need a change
From this burnout scene
Another time, another town
Another everything
But its always back to you

Stumble out, in the night
From the pouring rain
Made the block, sat and thought
Theres more I need
Its always back to you

But Im good without ya
Yeah, Im good without you
Yeah, yeah, yeah

How many times can I break till I shatter?
Over the line cant define what Im after
I always turn the car around
Give me a break let me make my own pattern
All that it takes is some time but Im shattered
I always turn the car around

I had no idea that the night
Would take so damn long
Took it out, on the street
While the rain still falls
Push me back to you

But Im good without ya
Yeah, Im good without you
Yeah, yeah, yeah

How many times can I break till I shatter?
Over the line cant define what Im after
I always turn the car around
Give me a break let me make my own pattern
All that it takes is some time but Im shattered
I always turn the car around

Give it up, give it up, baby
Give it up, give it up, now
Now

How many times can I break till I shatter?
Over the line cant define what Im after
I always turn the car around
All that I feel is the realness Im faking
Taking my time but its time that Im wasting
Always turn the car around

How many times can I break till I shatter?
Over the line cant define what Im after
I always turn the car around

Dont wanna turn that car around
I gotta turn this thing around


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't take your love away from me
Don't you leave my heart in misery
If you go then I'll be blue
'Cause breaking up his hard to do

Remember when you held me tight
And you kissed me all through the night
Think of all that we've been through
Breaking Up Is Hard To Do

They say that breaking up is hard to do

Now I know, I know that it's true
Don't say that this is the end
Instead of breaking up I wish that we were making up again
We were making up again

I beg of you
Don't say goodbye
Can't we give our love just one more try
Come on baby, let's start a new
'Cause breaking up is hard to do


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 29, 2012)

Goodbye, no use leading with our chins
This is where our story ends
Never lovers, ever friends

Goodbye, let our hearts call it a day
But before you walk away
I sincerely want to say

I wish you bluebirds in the spring
To give your heart a song to sing
And then a kiss, but more than this
I wish you love

And in July a lemonade
To cool you in some leafy glade
I wish you health
But more than wealth
I wish you love

My breaking heart and i agree
That you and i could never be
So with my best
My very best
I set you free

I wish you shelter from the storm
A cozy fire to keep you warm
But most of all when snowflakes fall
I wish you love
But most of all when snowflakes fall
I wish you love

I wish you love

I wish you love, love, love, love, love

I wish you love


----------



## Mishty (Feb 16, 2012)

There's one thing I can't stand
Is this bar and this cover band 
Trying to fake their way through castles made of sand
There's one thing I can't stand
There's one thing I can't take
It's the sound that woman makes
Not 5 seconds after her heart begins to break
That's one thing I can't take
She should be home by now but she ain't
I should know by now but I can't
Cause one of my friends is taking her in and giving her codeine
One of my friends is taking her in and giving her codeine

Then her eyes is big as stars
When I saw you by the bar
I guess that's the way you keep on smile where you are
But girl them eyes as big as stars

It sounds funny when you say my name
It's like you're chewin on a foreign thing
You won't get to sleep till dawn and feel no rain
You sound so funny when you say my name
You ought to come home tonight wouldn't want
Wish we knew how to fight but we don't
And one of your friends is taking you in and giving you codeine
Find More lyrics at www.sweetslyrics.com
One of your friends is taking you in and giving you codeine

Darling I'm not the one to judge
If I was then I'd say you don't look so good
Got no answers of my own, but with you gone the place looks bigger than it should
If there's 2 things that I hate
It's havin to cook and trying to date
Bust their ass all day to play hurry up and wait
That's a few things that I hate
If I call tonight and I ain't drunk",
Then this ole boat will still be sunk
Cause one of my friends is taking her in and giving her codeine
One of my friends is taking her in and giving her codeine
One of my friends is taking her in and giving her codeine
One of my friends is taking her in and giving her codeine
One of my friends is taking her in and giving her codeine
One of my friends is taking her in and giving her codeine.


Jason Isbell and The 400 Unit
Codeine


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 17, 2012)

I love my friends and they love me
We're just as close as we can be
And just because we really care
Whatever we get, we share!

I got it from agnes
She got it from jim
We all agree it must have been him
Louise who gave it to him

Now she got it from harry
Who got it from marie
And ev'rybody knows that marie
Got it from me

Giles got it from daphne
She got it from joan
Who picked it up in county cork
A-kissin' the blarney stone

Pierre gave it to shiela
Who must have brought it there
[ From: http://www.metrolyrics.com/i-got-it-from-agnes-lyrics-tom-lehrer.html ]
He got it from francois and jacques
Aha, lucky pierre!

Max got it from edith
Who gets it ev'ry spring
She got it from her daddy
Who just gives her ev'rything

She then gave it to daniel
Whose spaniel has it now
Our dentist even got it
And we're still wondering how

But I got it from agnes
Or maybe it was sue
Or millie or billie or gillie or willie
It doesn't matter who

It might have been at the pub
Or at the club, or in the loo
And if you will be my friend, then I might ...
(mind you, I said &quot;might&quot; ...)
Give it to you!


Tom Lehrer - I Got It From Agnes


----------

